# Weed and what to do next?



## Buffalo Brett (May 16, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I live in North Queensland, Australia. I love my Sir Walter Buffalo but over the past year this cover looking weed is starting to take over. I've been pulling it up here and there but looking for a quick fix. Is there any product that will remove the weed quickly without harming the Buffalo?

Thank you.


----------



## Buffalo Brett (May 16, 2021)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Buffalo Brett , perhaps Spotted Spurge?

https://www.google.com/search?q=spotted+spurge+weed&tbm=isch&ved=2ahUKEwjv24SfntTwAhWKTqwKHaSWC2wQ2-cCegQIABAA&oq=spotted+spurge+weed&gs_lcp=CgNpbWcQAzICCAAyBAgAEBg6BggAEAcQHjoICAAQCBAHEB5Q13tYlIMBYN6FAWgAcAB4AIABL4gB3AKSAQE4mAEAoAEBqgELZ3dzLXdpei1pbWfAAQE&sclient=img&ei=3DmkYO_9D4qdsQWkra7gBg&bih=1329&biw=2558


----------

